# Ragdoll Cat



## louis999 (Jul 22, 2005)

What are your general experiences with ragdoll cats. Whats their personality like how do they act e.g lap sleepers, meowers, purrers ect. Last of all are they generally one of the easier or harder cat breeds to bring up? 
I know alot of these answers depend on the individual cat but if you could generally say from experience I would be thankful.
THANKS!!!!1


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

I dont have any ragdolls but from what I have read about them they are wonderful cats especially around children. Very laid back and loving. Would love one myself.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a ragdoll and the most important thing is *the breeder* make sure you find a good breeder as that is a good key to a good ragdoll. If *ANYTHING* makes you feel uncomfortable or you are not happy with something say no to that ragdoll and find someone else. I know its hard to leave a ragdoll you may of fallen in love with but believe me its not worth the trouble.

For me, the breeder we choose wasn't good at all and has lead us to have many problems with our ragdoll. Its not been a nice experiance and I wouldn't wish anyone to go through what we have. Dont get me wrong, now we have worked with him he has got through a lot of his problems but he'll always be different due to what he went through. We love him very much and wouldn't change him for the world...but we have learn that a good breeder is very important and not to ignore how you feel, if something is not right to let it go.

Generally ragdolls are lovely cats, and they are great when you fancy a cuddle or some love. They follow you everywhere so you'll always be tripping over and having to be careful 24/7 as they can be a right pain. But its worth it and its kinda cute  I think our experiances of our ragdoll would be different than people who got a ragdoll from a good breeder so I wont list them here. Because as long as you find a good one you'll find no problems (hopefully).

I wish you lots of good luck in finding a lovely ragdoll, they will give you so much love...more than you could ever ask for.

Eva  

PS> if your looking for one in the UK, PM me and I'll let you know the breeder not too look at. As I'd hate you to go through what I have!


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Katten Minnaar> I'm sorry you didn't find a breeder you could get along with! 
That is most important in ANY breed, not only ragdoll! (But that's maybe what you meant)

I breed ragdoll in a small scale, I've had two litters so far. My queen as been an excellent mom, so I haven't had any trouble bringing them up.

Ragdolls are very gentle, kind and sweet cats, very easy to handle, I'd say. They very rarely show aggression in any kind.
They prefer to be where you are, but not in a very farward or pushy way as you can see in more energetic breeds. No, the ragdoll is more subtle and mellow.

Some ragdolls are real lap sleepers, some prefer two lay beside you. But they are generelly very cuddly, especially the males.

Both my ragdolls talk quite a lot, but not in a loud or disturbing way.

"Laid back" is really a good description of the ragdoll temper!


----------

